# Triple Fans



## Nummesis (Jun 17, 2009)

I am a Comp modding newbie. Just built my first rig and need some advice on my fans. The case is a NZXT Apollo that i got from newegg.com. Currently has 2x 120mm fans on the lower side and upper rear with an empty spot in the bottom front. I will be installing a 120mm fan in the front as my intake.

How do i check/adjust my fan speeds? And what would the best config be as far as intake and outflow. I'm deaf so I don't care if my fans make noise when they are blowing.

Not sure if this matters or not but my motherboard temp gauge reads 56c when i'm at heavy load. I'm talking defragger, 2 downloads, virus scan and a graphics heavy game playing all at the same time.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

We need the specs of your rig to understand what we are dealing with. Second, I like the Antec Tri cool fans so you can set the speed you need with a little switch, and if you like, you can get them with an LED color light.

Also, please check the bios for temps and voltages so we see a more accurate picture of what is going on in that rig. 

General fan placement: 

CPU/Heatsink fan blowing down on heatsink

Fan in front of case pulling in cool air

Fan in rear of case pulling hot air out of the case and blowing out the back

Fan on top pulling warm air out of the case (heat rises)

Most instances, side case fans pulling cool air into the case with the exception of any very near the top of the case to take advantage of the hot air rises scenario.

Smooth air flow front to back in case​
Other Considerations:

Move ribbon cables out of the air flow area if possible

Suggest round IDE cables for best air flow​
If your temps are real high, you might want to redo the thermal paste.

Post back with questions/concerns.


----------



## Nummesis (Jun 17, 2009)

Hardware Specs

NZXT Apollo www.nzxt.com to see a pic of it.
EVGA NVIDIA nForce 730a mobo
AMD Phenom 2 X4 940 3.0 GHz
4 Gig DDR2 667 memory (2 sticks)
Antec 500 watt PSU
Seagate 320 Gig HDD

temp and volt specs

VCC 4.91V
DIMM 1.89V
5VSB 5.12V
+12V 12.14V
CHIPSET 1.10V
CPU 1.36V
3VSB 3.36V
VOLTAGE BATTERY 3.16V

CPU TEMP 33 C idle
SYSTEM TEMP 28 C idle
GPU TEMP does not say in Bios... however speedfan says it is 52 C, is that right cuz my VGA card is intergrated into the mobo. i never got a seperate VGA card.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I do think your temps are fine...if fact might say excellent at this point. If nothing is broken, don't fix it. 

However, if you wish to add another fan (won't harm anything), my suggestion for the other fan you want to put in is to get a 120mm 3 speed Antec Tri-cool fan (they also come with LED colors - Love that blue) and then with the little switch, you can adjust them to the speed you need. 

Personally, I like those fans better than the speed control hookup that adjusts their speed to the conditions in the case. When I find what speed is needed for ultimate cooling, then I just leave them that way.


----------



## Nummesis (Jun 17, 2009)

cool. problem solved. thanks


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

We are happy you have it up and going. Have a great weekend.


----------



## adrianparke2002 (Jun 4, 2009)

33C idle is 91.4 degree F "OK"
28C = 82.4 degree F "OK"
52C = 125.6 F "Not Ok"

Stick a pci blower in your case it will suck air off vga out taking its temp down even further. Ive gotten a 9600gt to be 108 under halo 2 pc load and it rose up to 111 and went back down to 108 with stock heat sink. and if u got the pci with adjustable fans it improves the vertical airflow even more and makes it omni directional But if you wanna improve your cpu temp too go buy a new socket type heat sink with your computer it will drop the temp more and cool it effeciently depending on the type but like everybody else said here make shure one is intake and one is out take and if u have a side 120mm make shure that is intake only!

"ro cooler for bits and bytes vancouver wa:"


Heat specs for my rig

CPU 95F "under load!" 
HD MASTER 77F
HD SLAVE 84F
SYSTEM 82F
APCI: 107F


----------

